

Ask HN: If you could define a new CV “standard” how it would be? - jordigg

I think the actual CV standard is dead. I got my last jobs by other means that I think they are more effective.
Would you rather showcase practical examples of work like many do with GitHub for coding or other profiles for more creative work? Proven data? Maybe the content can be or must be written and validated by a coworker?<p>How would you showcase education? Hobbies, non-work related abilities, volunteer work... Are they any important?<p>Would you show what you have worked on (specific project) and get credits for that feature you built or contributed to?<p>Don&#x27;t think it has to be printed on paper, just imagine what would be your new CV &quot;standard&quot;?
======
sjs382
HTML without CSS or JS.

